# Hair Cut pics



## pixiegirl

Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics.  This time should be a little easier.  My network connection is shotty at best this morning.  After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down.  It's gotta go!  Not all of it.  It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers.  VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there.  I need pics and a good place for a cut.  I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.


----------



## bresamil

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics.  This time should be a little easier.  My network connection is shotty at best this morning.  After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down.  It's gotta go!  Not all of it.  It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers.  VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there.  I need pics and a good place for a cut.  I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.


Go see Jackie at The Hair Company.


----------



## jwwb2000

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics.  This time should be a little easier.  My network connection is shotty at best this morning.  After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down.  It's gotta go!  Not all of it.  It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers.  VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there.  I need pics and a good place for a cut.  I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.



Go to Skape in L'town.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kind of a pixie hair cut. :shrug:


----------



## Tina2001aniT

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics. This time should be a little easier. My network connection is shotty at best this morning. After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down. It's gotta go! Not all of it. It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers. VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there. I need pics and a good place for a cut. I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.


 
I would go soo Harmoni at Harmoni's in St. Leonard, she is GREAT!!!


----------



## workin hard

I love April at SKape.

I walk in with kind of an idea and a color and she talks to about why we can do this and can't do that and I walk out with a cute do!!


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics.  This time should be a little easier.  My network connection is shotty at best this morning.  After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down.  It's gotta go!  Not all of it.  It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers.  VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there.  I need pics and a good place for a cut.  I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.



I go to Jackie at BJ's. I change my style every 3-6 months and she always does a great job. I will be going to a very short bob on my next cut...

No short BOB jokes please. TIA


----------



## Nickel

click


----------



## sockgirl77

Nickel said:
			
		

> click


She kinda looks like Julia Roberts in that pic.


----------



## Nickel

And as far as hair cuts go, the only place in somd I was ever completely happy was Ollie's in La Plata, and Ollie was my favorite, she cut my hair for about 10 years.


----------



## BabyGurl1978

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics.  This time should be a little easier.  My network connection is shotty at best this morning.  After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down.  It's gotta go!  Not all of it.  It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers.  VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there.  I need pics and a good place for a cut.  I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.




How about trying Shear Heaven in Laplata?  Try and see Suzanne; thats who I have been going to for about 3 years now - love her.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> click



You da bomb baby!    Maybe it's the way she has it styled.  I want mine blunter (is that a word?) on the bottom.  It won't hold that volume anyway so why try!


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You da bomb baby!    Maybe it's the way she has it styled.  I want mine blunter (is that a word?) on the bottom.  It won't hold that volume anyway so why try!


Amanda at HairCuts,Inc.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You da bomb baby!    Maybe it's the way she has it styled.  I want mine blunter (is that a word?) on the bottom.  It won't hold that volume anyway so why try!


 

It looks like she has it curled under.  Ashlee Simpson had a similar haircut that was much more blunt.  Lemme see if I can find it.


----------



## FancyBelle

You can laugh at me if you want, but when I want a change, I go here  http://www.paulayoung.com/catalog/    and look around, print out the pics of what I like, and take it in to my hairdresser. If you are close to lower St Marys, try Margie at Classic Hair and Nails at the end of Rt 237/235


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:
			
		

> It looks like she has it curled under.  Ashlee Simpson had a similar haircut that was much more blunt.  Lemme see if I can find it.


Ta da!  That's actually a really cute cut, wish I'd thought of it first.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> And as far as hair cuts go, the only place in somd I was ever completely happy was Ollie's in La Plata, and Ollie was my favorite, she cut my hair for about 10 years.




Ollie is a sweetheart, but I didn't like when she cut my naturally curly hair last year.  She really did not know how to handle curls.  I guess she could be really good with straight hair though.  Another girl there cut my hair the following time, and she did an OK job, but she wasn't friendly, and seemed like she was in a hurry. :shrug:


----------



## morganj614

hair


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ta da!  That's actually a really cute cut, wish I'd thought of it first.



You can have it too.  There is a 2 state buffer between us ya know!


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Ollie is a sweetheart, but I didn't like when she cut my naturally curly hair last year.  She really did not know how to handle curls.  I guess she could be really good with straight hair though.  Another girl there cut my hair the following time, and she did an OK job, but she wasn't friendly, and seemed like she was in a hurry. :shrug:


 There's a girl there that knows curls, I can't remember her name.  She did my friend's hair once.  She (my friend) has fiercely curly hair, and mentioned that she usually likes to get it cut by people who have similarly textured hair, because they know how to deal with it, having to do so every day.  I do have to say I haven't been too impressed with the stylists at Ollie's in the last few years.  The only other person I've ever liked was Samantha, and she left a few years ago, so I switched back to Ollie.  I like that she remembers me, even if she just sees me at the grocery store or something.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You can have it too.  There is a 2 state buffer between us ya know!


 I do have an appointment for a trim on Thursday.


----------



## pixiegirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You can have it too.  There is a 2 state buffer between us ya know!




Your link isn't working for me.  It could be my crappy connection this morning though.


----------



## Wenchy

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok ladies you came through last time with the color pics.  This time should be a little easier.  My network connection is shotty at best this morning.  After seeing pics of myself this past weekend my hair is weighing my face down.  It's gotta go!  Not all of it.  It's almost to bra strap length and I want it to shoulder length, very blunt cut with maybe some very subtle layers.  VERY dark brown with a blonde tip here and there.  I need pics and a good place for a cut.  I've grown unimpressed with Hair It Is.



Jabba's hair is gorgeous, and you could go a bit shorter with that style.  Go where she goes.  JMO.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Your link isn't working for me.  It could be my crappy connection this morning though.


 Here ya go.


----------



## CMC122

I love the new blunt cuts!  As soon as I get a chance I'm going to go get it done.  (I've only been saying this for about 2 months now)


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> hair


 That looks like Soap Opera hair.


----------



## just.me

Has anyone tried Shear Innovations in Lexington Park?


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Here ya go.



That's it just a tad longer!  Thanks sugar!    Color like Jessica's just dark and blonde.


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> hair



I tried the second one but the lady left if too long.


----------



## pixiegirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Jabba's hair is gorgeous, and you could go a bit shorter with that style.  Go where she goes.  JMO.



We have totally different types of hair so that's a no go.


----------



## Somdmommy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> hair


  Thanks for putting those pics up. 
I've been trying to find a short cut that I can stand. The blonde on the right its perfect. 

The only problem is finding a place that will Give me that cut. I always tell them. I want this, and they dont even get close.


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I tried the second one but the lady left if too long.



Well, you should have told her. Before we blow dry mine I always says  or shorter


----------



## morganj614

I do better short.


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I do better short.


 My mom's hair is similar to the first one, but she's a blonde.  She's always had short hair, it just suits her better than long hair does.


----------



## unixpirate

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Amanda at HairCuts,Inc.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> My mom's hair is similar to the first one, but she's a blonde.  She's always had short hair, it just suits her better than long hair does.




It's good knowing what suits you  and what kind of hair you have and exactly what your limitations are.
I can do the one that is brunette now but I am going for the longer bangs on the blonde pic. Luckily mine grows fast.


----------



## camily

Anita at Classic Image in St.Charles.


----------



## sockgirl77

unixpirate said:
			
		

>


She's a bit young for you.


----------



## pixiegirl

4:30 today for the cut and to discuss the color!  Thanks Morgie!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> 4:30 today for the cut and to discuss the color!  Thanks Morgie!


Color?  You just colored your hair back to natural.


----------



## morganj614

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> 4:30 today for the cut and to discuss the color!  Thanks Morgie!



 you're welcome and I hope for my sake, it works out


----------



## bresamil

morganj614 said:
			
		

> you're welcome and I hope for my sake, it works out


Bet you're glad you've got that passport, just in case.


----------



## morganj614

bresamil said:
			
		

> Bet you're glad you've got that passport, just in case.



I'm heading to the border just in case


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Color?  You just colored your hair back to natural.


 Speaking of color, my recent switch back to my natural color has been a complete success.  It's been 6 weeks, and my roots blend in absolutely perfectly.  The "highlights" were just a touch lighter than the all over color, just to help me ease into the idea of dark brown again, and I'm not even going to get them touched up, you can barely see them.


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'm heading to the border just in case


 Bring me back some tequila, pretty please!.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> Bring me back some tequila, pretty please!.



Look at my siggy. Are you nuts?!?!? I'd have to drink some and tequila makes me insane(er).


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Speaking of color, my recent switch back to my natural color has been a complete success.  It's been 6 weeks, and my roots blend in absolutely perfectly.  The "highlights" were just a touch lighter than the all over color, just to help me ease into the idea of dark brown again, and I'm not even going to get them touched up, you can barely see them.


I colored my hair about a year ago as close to natural as I could.  I can't see my roots, either.  Thanks to Redken, baybay!!!


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> I like that she remembers me, even if she just sees me at the grocery store or something.



When Ollie cut my hair last year, it was right before my wedding.  When we were at BWI arriving back from our honeymoon, I heard someone calling my name.  I turned around and it was Ollie.  What a funny coincidence.  I didn't remember her at first, it took a few seconds.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Color?  You just colored your hair back to natural.



You saw the pics, it's too red and way lighter than natural.  It just isn't blonde.  She didn't have time to color today anyway.  When I do color it's going back to natural; really dark brown.  For fun I'll throw some blonde streaks in at the tips.


----------



## Nickel

*Funny*

I was just browsing this website for the cut that would best suit me (I realized my hair is too thick for the Ashlee Simpson do) and came across "The Long and Short", the third pic down...that is the _exact_ picture I took in with me 3 years ago when I went from long to short.  I loved that dang haircut, but I just got it to a reasonable length after growing it out again, cutting it short, and growing it out yet again.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I was just browsing this website for the cut that would best suit me (I realized my hair is too thick for the Ashlee Simpson do) and came across "The Long and Short", the third pic down...that is the _exact_ picture I took in with me 3 years ago when I went from long to short.  I loved that dang haircut, but I just got it to a reasonable length after growing it out again, cutting it short, and growing it out yet again.




#1 is where the Pixie name came from.  I sported that do for 10 years baby!


----------



## camily

follow the prompts on this page and try out the hairstyles!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> #1 is where the Pixie name came from.  I sported that do for 10 years baby!


 I've always loved Pixie cuts, especially Mandy Moore's a few years ago, but I don't think it'd look right on me.  Plus I'd probably have a panic attack if I got all that hair chopped off.   I think I might make the plunge and go back to short again, I don't know.  I go back and forth, and I've come to the realization that no matter how hard I try, it's just not wanting to grow past my shoulders anymore.


----------



## Nickel

camily said:
			
		

> follow the prompts on this page and try out the hairstyles!


 What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've always loved Pixie cuts, especially Mandy Moore's a few years ago, but I don't think it'd look right on me.  Plus I'd probably have a panic attack if I got all that hair chopped off.   I think I might make the plunge and go back to short again, I don't know.  I go back and forth, and I've come to the realization that no matter how hard I try, it's just not wanting to grow past my shoulders anymore.



I consider it a lot but it took me soooo long to grow it out.  I'm small so I can pull it off.  I haven't gotten that brave again yet.  I doubt I will.  I'm so fickle it doesn't lend itself easily enough to change.  I must be able to morph with my moods!


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> What the heck are you talking about?


go to the "Try it on studio" and you download a pic (I used the one of she and Jabba) and put several hairstyles on Pixie! I'm trying to post them, but can't seem to be able to save it.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I consider it a lot but it took me soooo long to grow it out.  I'm small so I can pull it off.  I haven't gotten that brave again yet.  I doubt I will.  I'm so fickle it doesn't lend itself easily enough to change.  I must be able to morph with my moods!


 I've gotten to the point where I wear my hair up every day, and I've had short hair before, it looks good...probably better than long hair.  I'm just afraid of chopping it all off and it turning out bad...I'd have to wait for it to grow out.  My ponytail is my security blanket, and I always miss it when I have short hair.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've gotten to the point where I wear my hair up every day, and I've had short hair before, it looks good...probably better than long hair.  I'm just afraid of chopping it all off and it turning out bad...I'd have to wait for it to grow out.  My ponytail is my security blanket, and I always miss it when I have short hair.


I heard Appy sells ponytails.


----------



## workin hard

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've gotten to the point where I wear my hair up every day, and I've had short hair before, it looks good...probably better than long hair. I'm just afraid of chopping it all off and it turning out bad...I'd have to wait for it to grow out. My ponytail is my security blanket, and I always miss it when I have short hair.


 
I got to the point where I was putting mine up everyday and thats when I decided to cut it all off and by all off I mean from past shoulder length to the whole back of my neck showing.  

But I missed being able to run out the door and just throwing it up...now I have to do something with it.


----------



## Nickel

workin hard said:
			
		

> I got to the point where I was putting mine up everyday and thats when I decided to cut it all off and by all off I mean from past shoulder length to the whole back of my neck showing.
> 
> But I missed being able to run out the door and just throwing it up...now I have to do something with it.


 The second to last short cut I had was great...with a little bit of styling cream I could finger comb it and it looked awesome.


----------



## bcp

Nickel said:
			
		

> , and Ollie was my favorite, she cut my hair for about 10 years.



 damn,, my barber only takes about ten minutes.


----------



## crabcake

The thing I _don't_ like about sites like that is they don't take into account a person's face shape, which can make the exact same cut look completely different on two people. If someone has a site that takes that into account, by all means, please post it.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> The thing I _don't_ like about sites like that is they don't take into account a person's face shape, which can make the exact same cut look completely different on two people. If someone has a site that takes that into account, by all means, please post it.


 The one I was looking at sorta skates around the issue, but since I had that exact cut before, I know it looks good on me.  I've seen a few sites that do take that into account, I'll see if I can find them again.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've seen a few sites that do take that into account, I'll see if I can find them again.



Thanks!  In the mean time, I'm going up to give myself an overdue microdermabrasion and peel. I've been under a lot of stress lately, and keep putting my pampering needs off for later, and it's starting to show.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks!  In the mean time, I'm going up to give myself an overdue microdermabrasion and peel. I've been under a lot of stress lately, and keep putting my pampering needs off for later, and it's starting to show.


I feel ya on the stress.   Meanwhile this site has no pictures, but does group by face shape.


----------



## Nickel

http://www.salonweb.com/facial.htm

http://www.thehairstyler.com/hairstyles_12.asp


----------



## crabcake

Thanks Nic!  I think I'm definately in the square-faced category, which I figured. It'd be more helpful to see actual pictures of the styles they're talking about with those suggestions. I'm giving another stylist a shot via the recommendation of a coworker either this or next week, so we'll see.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks Nic!  I think I'm definately in the square-faced category, which I figured. It'd be more helpful to see actual pictures of the styles they're talking about with those suggestions. I'm giving another stylist a shot via the recommendation of a coworker either this or next week, so we'll see.


 I think I have an oval shaped face, I don't know.    I'm going to simmer on this for awhile, and then I might take the plunge toward shorter hair again.  I know I get ticked off when I have to grow it back out, but I think I need to just accept that it's not going to be long, and it's too thick to play the in-between game all the time.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I think I have an oval shaped face, I don't know.   I'm going to simmer on this for awhile, and then I might take the plunge toward shorter hair again. I know I get ticked off when I have to grow it back out, but I think I need to just accept that it's not going to be long, and it's too thick to play the in-between game all the time.



I hear ya; I'd like my hair long, but when I have to screw around with it for more than 10 minutes in the morning, I get too pissed off at the prospect of adding another 10 minutes per inch of hair ... I'm at that "in-between stage" right now that I always get to, then get frustrated and cut it off again.


----------



## camily

The clairol site you can resize, flip and rotate the hair to make it fit. I do know what you mean by face shape but those features do help. 
BTW Pixie, don't go with a gray Bob cut.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I hear ya; I'd like my hair long, but when I have to screw around with it for more than 10 minutes in the morning, I get too pissed off at the prospect of adding another 10 minutes per inch of hair ... I'm at that "in-between stage" right now that I always get to, then get frustrated and cut it off again.


 I've just been towel drying it and throwing it up in a ponytail for weeks now, I just don't feel like doing it anymore.


----------



## Nickel

camily said:
			
		

> The clairol site you can resize, flip and rotate the hair to make it fit. I do know what you mean by face shape but those features do help.
> BTW Pixie, don't go with a gray Bob cut.


 I can't use that site, it keeps telling me to enable Java Script and it's already enabled.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> I can't use that site, it keeps telling me to enable Java Script and it's already enabled.


Mine requires Macro media flash player?


----------



## Nickel

camily said:
			
		

> Mine requires Macro media flash player?


 Nevermind, I'm retarded. I just figured out that it said to start Flash, and if Flash was on, then to enable Java if it still wasn't working.  I've tried to install Flash before and can never get it to install correctly.  My computer is ghey.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I'm retarded. I just figured out that it said to start Flash, and if Flash was on, then to enable Java if it still wasn't working.  I've tried to install Flash before and can never get it to install correctly.  My computer is ghey.


----------



## morganj614

How's it working for you today, Pix?


----------



## pixiegirl

It's cuteypatootey but I'm going to be battling the curl on humid days I can tell.  Taking all that dead weight off made a huge difference in the life of the curls.  They're alive!


----------



## morganj614

I was wondering how it went today. It looked really good yesterday


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> It's cuteypatootey but I'm going to be battling the curl on humid days I can tell.  Taking all that dead weight off made a huge difference in the life of the curls.  They're alive!


hahahaha  Now you have my battles each day!


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> hahahaha  Now you have my battles each day!


Chasey, when you going to get the color stuff done to ur hair?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Chasey, when you going to get the color stuff done to ur hair?


daydreamer, when you going to buy the color stuff for my hair?


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> daydramer, when you going to buy the color stuff for my hair?


Just go due the damn thing woman. NOW!!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Just go due the damn thing woman. NOW!!!


  

Well, I did just get a raise, so I guess I can afford to get my hair did now.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Well, I did just get a raise, so I guess I can afford to get my hair did now.


Yes, so call Julie and get it done tomorrow. Do it....Do it.....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Yes, so call Julie and get it done tomorrow. Do it....Do it.....


No!


----------



## pixiegirl

4 weeks and I will be chocolate brown with honey colored tips!   

Chasey we can be nappy headed twins.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Chasey we can be nappy headed twins.


Okay, but you'll have to cut your hair like mine because I've grown quite fond of my style.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Okay, but you'll have to cut your hair like mine because I've grown quite fond of my style.




I haven't seen your style in like ten years so I don't know if this works for me.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I haven't seen your style in like ten years so I don't know if this works for me.


 I think she has a mohawk...just FYI.


----------



## jwwb2000

Nickel said:
			
		

> I think she has a mohawk...just FYI.



I thought it was more of a mullet.


----------



## Speedy70

OK, I'm on this stupid Clariol 'try it on studio' site, but it's not working.  It's showing the grid of 9 different pictures that rotate (or whatever you call it), but that's all it does...repeatedly.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

For anyone that is considering highs/lows, here's a site with some nice coloring.


----------



## Nickel

I'm not cutting my hair short anymore.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> For anyone that is considering highs/lows, here's a site with some nice coloring.



I like the pics on that site.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I like the pics on that site.


I'm thinking I need to make an appointment for #3.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> For anyone that is considering highs/lows, here's a site with some nice coloring.



I like the very first one.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I need to make an appointment for #3.


 I used to have #3 a few years ago and I loved it!


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I need to make an appointment for #3.



You use to have that.  I miss my #5.  Maybe next winter.  I think this girl could actually pull it off.  Last girl refused to bleach out my hair before putting red highlights in; they were gone in a week.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You use to have that.  I miss my #5.  Maybe next winter.  I think this girl could actually pull it off.  Last girl refused to bleach out my hair before putting red highlights in; they were gone in a week.


Yep, for a few years, too.  Then I got tired of caramelizing my hair all the time and switched back to natural.  I've been itchin' for a change for quite some time now.


----------



## Nickel

I have a 5:00 appointment for this haircut.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have a 5:00 appointment for this haircut.


That's almost me, just my layers are about 2 inches longer.  Jabba and I pretty much have the same cut, only I style mine a little differently.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have a 5:00 appointment for this haircut.


Oh, and I think it's super-cute!  You can't go wrong with it all all.  And you'll get a lot of depth to it because of the layering.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think it's super-cute!  You can't go wrong with it all all.  And you'll get a lot of depth to it because of the layering.


 That's what I'm hoping.  I need some layers, my hair's too thick to be all one length.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I need to make an appointment for #3.


I wish you would do something with that rats nest.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> I wish you would do something with that rats nest.


Stop pullin' my hair so much and it won't get tangled up.


----------



## crabcake

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I miss my #5.



I had a very similar coloring to #5 done last year this time, and I loved it; thinking about doing it again, but with less chunky highlights. Just sucks that the red doesn't last as long as the other color.


----------



## Nickel

FYI I just got the most fantastic hair cut of my life.  This chick knew what she was doing.  She washed my hair, then cut a bunch of layers in it, then dried it, cut more layers, and thinned the heck out of it with thinning shears.  As thick as my hair is, nobody has ever used thinning shears (she thinks it's b/c I always ask them not to use a razor, and they're too lazy to use the thinning shears b/c they take longer).  I feel like I've lost ten pounds of hair.


----------



## CableChick

Nickel said:
			
		

> FYI I just got the most fantastic hair cut of my life. This chick knew what she was doing. She washed my hair, then cut a bunch of layers in it, then dried it, cut more layers, and thinned the heck out of it with thinning shears. As thick as my hair is, nobody has ever used thinning shears (she thinks it's b/c I always ask them not to use a razor, and they're too lazy to use the thinning shears b/c they take longer). I feel like I've lost ten pounds of hair.


 

I'd kill for thick hair.  

What are everyone's suggestions for a cut for someone w/ a round face.  

What about bangs  or   ??


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> I'd kill for thick hair.
> 
> What are everyone's suggestions for a cut for someone w/ a round face.
> 
> What about bangs  or  ??


I love the way your hair was when I first met you


----------



## jwwb2000

I dig this cut and color.


----------



## workin hard

I have a hair appt next Friday and I have no idea what color or cut


----------



## pixiegirl

crabcake said:
			
		

> I had a very similar coloring to #5 done last year this time, and I loved it; thinking about doing it again, but with less chunky highlights. Just sucks that the red doesn't last as long as the other color.



I had the best girl ever that use to do my hair in Waldorf.  She would bleach me out and then put the red on and it was red red.  It lasted a few weeks.  I also had blonde and the rest was my natural damn near black.  It was VERY cute.  Since you have darkish hair it has to be bleached first to take the red well.  The last girl did not get that concept and was too concerned about damaging my hair though I'd had it done several times before.  I really don't see the difference in bleaching and putting red on and bleaching and putting blonde toner on?  But hey, what do I know.


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I dig this cut and color.



    Minus the spikes in the back.  The cut is REALLY cute!


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> FYI I just got the most fantastic hair cut of my life.  This chick knew what she was doing.  She washed my hair, then cut a bunch of layers in it, then dried it, cut more layers, and thinned the heck out of it with thinning shears.  As thick as my hair is, nobody has ever used thinning shears (she thinks it's b/c I always ask them not to use a razor, and they're too lazy to use the thinning shears b/c they take longer).  I feel like I've lost ten pounds of hair.



Why are you opposed to a razor cut?  Other then it's hard on the hair?  I had a guy in Tysons who never even used scissors on my hair and it was cute as could be.  I kept on top of it, went in every 4-6 weeks and never had problems with damage.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Why are you opposed to a razor cut?  Other then it's hard on the hair?  I had a guy in Tysons who never even used scissors on my hair and it was cute as could be.  I kept on top of it, went in every 4-6 weeks and never had problems with damage.


 Since my hair is curly, when they use a razor on it, the ends frizz about three days after the cut, and I end up having to have them cut off.  That happened a lot in my late teens, when I had a tendency to not pay attention, but I've since made a point to ask them not to use the razor and haven't had that problem.


----------



## workin hard

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Why are you opposed to a razor cut? Other then it's hard on the hair? I had a guy in Tysons who never even used scissors on my hair and it was cute as could be. I kept on top of it, went in every 4-6 weeks and never had problems with damage.


 
I like layers but mine is to nasty wavish for layers.  And I really don't have the time to do it every morning.  I like blow dry and go.  

I am in an adventorous mood for color though.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Since my hair is curly, when they use a razor on it, the ends frizz about three days after the cut, and I end up having to have them cut off.  That happened a lot in my late teens, when I had a tendency to not pay attention, but I've since made a point to ask them not to use the razor and haven't had that problem.



My hair is curly too and I've never had that problem.  Maybe a different texture.  Mine is very fine.  I don't know?


----------



## Nickel

CableChick said:
			
		

> I'd kill for thick hair.


If it's any consolation, it's still thicker than the average head of hair, just on a more manageable level.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> My hair is curly too and I've never had that problem.  Maybe a different texture.  Mine is very fine.  I don't know?


 My strands themselves are very thick, and I have a ton of hair. :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

workin hard said:
			
		

> I like layers but mine is to nasty wavish for layers.  And I really don't have the time to do it every morning.  I like blow dry and go.
> 
> I am in an adventorous mood for color though.



It's summer so bright red highlights are a bad idea even if you bleach first.  They'll turn pink!  

What color are you now, darkish brown?  Any highlights in?


----------



## GeezLouise

workin hard said:
			
		

> I like layers but mine is to nasty wavish for layers.  And I really don't have the time to do it every morning.  I like blow dry and go.
> 
> I am in an adventorous mood for color though.




What color hair do you have now?


----------



## workin hard

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> What color hair do you have now?


 
It's naturally almost black but right now its a medium brown in the front and in the back it's black.  


Pix,  I'm not sure if I'm feeling the pink/red stripes.    I was thiking red (not sure how red) and some blonde highlights.


----------



## GeezLouise

workin hard said:
			
		

> It's naturally almost black but right now its a medium brown in the front and in the back it's black.
> 
> 
> Pix,  I'm not sure if I'm feeling the pink/red stripes.    I was thiking red (not sure how red) and some blonde highlights.




I think some red and blonde highlight would look nice.


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I love the way your hair was when I first met you


 

who has that picture of our first meet and greet??   Send it to me!


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> who has that picture of our first meet and greet??  Send it to me!


:shrug:

Just hack it all off


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> Just hack it all off


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> Just hack it all off


 

If you want something done right do it yourself!  :hrmph:

I've taken matters into my own hands and PM'd MainMan.


----------



## pixiegirl

workin hard said:
			
		

> It's naturally almost black but right now its a medium brown in the front and in the back it's black.
> 
> 
> Pix,  I'm not sure if I'm feeling the pink/red stripes.    I was thiking red (not sure how red) and some blonde highlights.



Red isn't good for summer because it fades and if it's bleached first you fade to pink.  I bet a more natural red would be a good color for highlights.  Warm or cool skin tone?  I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

>


What?

All that hair is too much on you.  It's not that I don't think your perfect, it's that I liked it better shorter.



:hrmph:


----------



## pixiegirl

Hey WH, how about color like this?






A more natual red highlight, not all over color.


----------



## pixiegirl

Let's try this a different way.


----------



## CMC122

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Let's try this a different way.


That would go really well with her hair and complexion


----------



## jwwb2000

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I dig this cut and color.



I am getting the cut at 1:30


----------

